

280 North’s Atlas Bridges The Gap Between Web Apps And Native iPhone Applications - thepanister
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/03/04/280-norths-atlas-bridges-the-gap-between-web-apps-and-native-iphone-applications/

======
BSeward
Atlas won't be the first iPhone app-bridging framework, though easy Cappuccino
may make it the most compelling.

John Resig blogged about a few extant frameworks in November:
<http://ejohn.org/blog/iphone-javascript-apps/> . PhoneGap (
<http://phonegap.com/> ) seems like the most capable (though my rating of
capability is "number of times I've seen it blogged about"). For those of us
with little Objective C and lots of JavaScript experience, these frameworks
offer an easy vector to begin developing (basic) iPhone apps.

~~~
DenisM
Thank you for this wonderful resource. I knew about phonegap but I never
imagined there are so many other options!

------
eob
While I'm wary of the performance cost of what I assume will be a web frame
wrapped inside a container with hooks into the iPhone's native environment,
the ease with which this might allow development is pretty exciting.

There is a mapping software company that has a similar strategy, though I
forget the name.. out of England, I think. Their library is Objective-C, but
if you look at the source it is apparent that most of the implementation is
actually inside a WebKit window.

------
flashgordon
hope they are not planning to release an iphone component for
rendering/running said content... that would constitute a violation of the
"you shall not build interpreters" terms!

~~~
tlrobinson
UIWebView has a JavaScript interpreter built in...

